# اكتشاف عروس البحر ....بالصور



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*أول صور حقيقية لعروس البحر والتى عثر عليها احد الصيادين بالصدفة أول أمس ووجدت ميتة بجزيرة اللؤلؤ بابوظبى، بدولة الأمارات العربية المتحدة، وقد اصيب السياح والمصتافون بحالة من الرعب والهلع، وقاموا بمغادرة الجزيرة فوراً، وما زال الغموض يكتنف الموقف وسط تكتم اعلامى غريب وقلق خطير اصاب شركات السياحة والأستثمار بالمنطقة​*







[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## Kiril (23 أكتوبر 2008)

في افلام الكارتون بيطلعوها حلوة اوي يعني ههههه


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> في افلام الكارتون بيطلعوها حلوة اوي يعني ههههه



*شايف طلعوا عم يضحكوا علينا :t30:​*


----------



## مينا سيدهم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شئ مثير وغريب فعلا 
"الصانع السماوات و الارض البحر و كل ما فيها الحافظ الامانة الى الابد (مز  146 :  6)​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

مينا سيدهم قال:


> شئ مثير وغريب فعلا
> "الصانع السماوات و الارض البحر و كل ما فيها الحافظ الامانة الى الابد (مز  146 :  6)​



*اي صح شي غريب فعلا 
شكرا لمشاركتك والرب يكون معك​*


----------



## michael funky (23 أكتوبر 2008)

+++سلام و نعمة المسيح+++ بجد يا رنا الصور دى حقيقة  و لا هزار***:286: شكرا وربنا يباركك+++


----------



## ربيع عبود (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ولي قال عروس البحر هاد قرد البحر  ومشكوره كتير رنوووووووووووووووووووووووش بنت بلدي


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 أكتوبر 2008)

كائن عجيب جدا 
لية رئة وعمود فقرى وعينين وحجم جمجمة ويدان تشبه جدا الانسان 
ولكن اعتقد انها غير حقيقية ولكنها مصممة باتقان لانهم نسو عضو مهم موجود فى كل الكائنات الحية ... من اين يتزاوج !! :t9:
لا يوجد اى عضو للتزواج ولا اى عضو للإخراج ؟!
بالتالى الغالب ان هذا الكائن غير حقيقي ولكنه مصمم باتقان


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الصور يا رنا*
*وحبيبى اكستريم*
*انا افتكر ان الاسماك  لا تلد*
*ولكنها تبيض  وتضع البيض داخل فمها*
*هاد اللى اعرفة *
*وجايز بيكون دى من نفس الفصيلة او متشابهة الى حد ما*
*هاد رأى شخصى مش اكتر*
*وشكرا لمتابعتك حبيبى واضافتك*​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

michael funky قال:


> +++سلام و نعمة المسيح+++ بجد يا رنا الصور دى حقيقة  و لا هزار***:286: شكرا وربنا يباركك+++



*انا نقلت الخبر كما ورد 
شكرا للمرور​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ربيع عبود قال:


> ولي قال عروس البحر هاد قرد البحر  ومشكوره كتير رنوووووووووووووووووووووووش بنت بلدي



*هههههههههههههههه ضحكتني يا ربيع وشكرا على مرورك العزيز​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> كائن عجيب جدا
> لية رئة وعمود فقرى وعينين وحجم جمجمة ويدان تشبه جدا الانسان
> ولكن اعتقد انها غير حقيقية ولكنها مصممة باتقان لانهم نسو عضو مهم موجود فى كل الكائنات الحية ... من اين يتزاوج !! :t9:
> لا يوجد اى عضو للتزواج ولا اى عضو للإخراج ؟!
> بالتالى الغالب ان هذا الكائن غير حقيقي ولكنه مصمم باتقان



*شكرا لمشاركتك وانا نقلت الخبر  كما هو عزيزي​*


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا على الصور يا رنا*
> *وحبيبى اكستريم*
> *انا افتكر ان الاسماك  لا تلد*
> *ولكنها تبيض  وتضع البيض داخل فمها*
> ...



*شكرا على مشاركتك وعلى ردك واضافتك الجميلة​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 أكتوبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *شكرا على الصور يا رنا*
> *وحبيبى اكستريم*
> *انا افتكر ان الاسماك  لا تلد*
> *ولكنها تبيض  وتضع البيض داخل فمها*
> ...


صحيح الاسماك تبيض ولكن هذا الكائن ليس سمكة  ..
فسمكة القرش والدولفن والحيتان مثلاً تلد ولا تبيض .. ما بالك بهذا الكائن الاقرب الى الانسان :t9:


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (23 أكتوبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> صحيح الاسماك تبيض ولكن هذا الكائن ليس سمكة  ..
> فسمكة القرش والدولفن والحيتان مثلاً تلد ولا تبيض .. ما بالك بهذا الكائن الاقرب الى الانسان :t9:


وحتى الاسماك لازم تخرج زى اى كائن حى والكائن دا لا يوجد به فتحت اخراج .. انا شايفه مصمت ليس به اى منافذ ماعدا الفم طبعا


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

حبيبى انا ايضا متوافق معك ورأيت وفهمت مثلك
ولكنن اقول جايز 
مش اكتر حبيبى
وشكرا لردك واضافتك ولحوظتك الجميلة 
سلام المسيح


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

غريب جدا 
مرسي علي تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن يكون عريس البحر
ههههههههههههههه
مشكورة اخت رااااانا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## christ my lord (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*اعتقد انة غير حقيقى دة تمثال بلاستك .. وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة*​


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

christ my lord قال:


> *اعتقد انة غير حقيقى دة تمثال بلاستك .. وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة*​



*شكرا عالمشاركة الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> غريب جدا
> مرسي علي تعبك



*صح غريب فعلا 
شكرا يا لوقا عالمرور​*


----------



## rana1981 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ممكن يكون عريس البحر
> ههههههههههههههه
> مشكورة اخت رااااانا
> سلام المسيح​



*شكرا يا كليمو عالمرور نوررررررررررررررررت
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

عذرا لكن الصور غير ظاهره عندي .
هل هي نفس الصور الموجوده هنا :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59613


----------



## rana1981 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> عذرا لكن الصور غير ظاهره عندي .
> هل هي نفس الصور الموجوده هنا :
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59613



*اي نفس الصور معناتا كل شوي عم بقولوا انه طلعت ببلد والقصة كلها حكي بحكي​*


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا  على الخبر 

لكن في  ابو ضبي  لا  اعتقد

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*يمامى فى الافلام بتطلع احلى من كدة 

اه ده غطوا وشها يارانا​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا  على الخبر
> 
> لكن في  ابو ضبي  لا  اعتقد
> 
> سلام ونعمة​*



*شكرا يا امجد عالمشاركة 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *يمامى فى الافلام بتطلع احلى من كدة
> 
> اه ده غطوا وشها يارانا​*



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2008)

عروس ايه دى عفريت يماما تخيلو كدا لو الواحد بيعوم لا بيه ولا عليه بيبص وراه لقى دى انا سكته قلبية علطول ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه ده يا رنا دى جثة البحر او عفريت البحر متظلميش العروسة ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد على تعبك​*


----------



## أَمَة (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على تعبك في نقل الخبر يا *رنا*
بس أكيد هذا الخبر وهذه الصور غير حقيقية
والدليل ان هناك اخبار اخرى تحتوي الصور ذاتها 
وتدعي ظهور العروس (الغولة) المزعومة في بلاد أخرى كالفلبين مثلا

ناس فاضية الأشغال وبتتسلى على غيرها​


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> عروس ايه دى عفريت يماما تخيلو كدا لو الواحد بيعوم لا بيه ولا عليه بيبص وراه لقى دى انا سكته قلبية علطول ​



*ههههههههههههههه شكرا على ردك يا ميرنا وسلامة قلبك من السكتة​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ايه ده يا رنا دى جثة البحر او عفريت البحر متظلميش العروسة ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى بجد على تعبك​*



*شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> شكرا على تعبك في نقل الخبر يا *رنا*
> بس أكيد هذا الخبر وهذه الصور غير حقيقية
> والدليل ان هناك اخبار اخرى تحتوي الصور ذاتها
> وتدعي ظهور العروس (الغولة) المزعومة في بلاد أخرى كالفلبين مثلا
> ...



*شكرا على مشاركتك واضافتك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

